# Fun Drills



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Some gun ranges are very restrictive on what you can do when your shooting, e.g no drawing from holster, no headshots so I've tried to devise some fun drills to do that wont get me kicked out but still make my range time fun.

Today I was doing a drill with an 8" shoot and see target with two shoot-and-see target pasters about an inch in diameter; one paster on each side of the target. The drill is I would come up from the low ready position and fire once into the left paster then the right and then 3 rounds in the center target and repeat the drill until I had fired a 10-round magazine, reload and do it again. Hitting those pasters on the side was tricky but I did have fun.

Anyone else have a drill they do when at the range?


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a drill where I hold the gun at a ready position but not centered on the target. I then point with my left hand and exclaim, "STOP RESISTI..." while opening fire mid sentence until the magazine is empty.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Most of my "fun" drills are double-taps. Get a target with five 3" bullseyes and set it up between three and seven yards. Ten rounds (or one mag if you have less capacity than that) per target as double-taps. Be careful not to let it become rapid fire which is illegal at most ranges. You can also do double-taps on a silhouette or an IPSC target.

The number targets can also be fun. These are a rectangle or square that is subdivided, with numbers in each division. You'll need a buddy for this; have your shooting buddy call out a number at random, and you fire at that square.

If your range allows outside targets, Binnie the ********* is always good for a laugh. There are also companies that specialize in taking a picture, any picture, and making a pistol target out of it. Your ex, your boss, Barry Manilow, whatever.

I also do mock CHL courses of fire. In Texas, qualification is done on a TX-PT target (it used to be done on a B-27): 









The COF is:

3 YARDS:
- 1 shot in 2 seconds. Do this 5 times.
- 2 shots in 3 seconds. Do this 5 times.
- 5 shots in 10 seconds. Do once.

7 YARDS:
- 5 shots in 10 seconds, once
- 1 shot in 3 seconds, 5 times
- 2 shots in 4 seconds, once
- 3 shots in 6 seconds, once
- 5 shots in 15 seconds, once

15 YARDS:
- 2 shots in 6 seconds, once
- 3 shots in 9 seconds, once
- 5 shots in 15 seconds, once

Total 50 shots fired. Scoring for qualification is 5 points for the inner circle, 4 for the outer circle, and 3 for anything else hitting the silhouette. A perfect score is 250, you need 175 to qualify. It is pretty easy to pass, but a perfect score is a decent challenge.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

How many targets do you use for that COF?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Go to the "Range Report" section, then "Monthly Shooting Contest," then look over some of the monthly "Challenges." You might find something there that winds your watch.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Milqutoast, thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Liko81 said:


> If your range allows outside targets, Binnie the ********* is always good for a laugh. There are also companies that specialize in taking a picture, any picture, and making a pistol target out of it. Your ex, your boss, Barry Manilow, whatever.


I was informed by an RO at my local range that any faces of people, living or dead, is not just against rules but is actually illegal in the state of California. While sympathetic considering the particular target I was using, he mumbled something about it actually being considered a felony of some sort and told me it had to come down. I haven't been able to actually find a law regarding this in the CA. penal code but I have heard this at more than one facility. What I find particularly weird about this is that some ranges in the area sell those "hostage" targets, and as I pointed out to the guy, the BG on that target has a face, it isn't just a sillouette. But he said it is a drawing not of an actual person rather than a picture of a real person so it's legal. Seriously, our legislaters apparently have too much time on their hands or are rather poor at prioritizing.

Oh well, I'll have to just use my imagination like when I was a kid playing army.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For fun, practical practice:

On a light day when I'm one of 1, 2, 3 guys in the range, will run out targets in 2 side-by-side alleys. Lately, it's been 18" square cardboard with a paper plate taped to the center. Put one at 5-6yds, and the second at 7-9yds. 

(Make sure your angled line of fire is into the backstop... NOT the range wall!!!) I will try to get the left end alley, and use it, and the one to my right. That does two things... One, plenty of back-stop for safety, and two... NO BRASS HITTING ME IN THE HEAD FROM THE GUY NEXT DOOR! 

Practice smooth-is-fast lift and fire from the bench or from my side... two in the closer target, two in the farther target. This usually is a double-tap in the first plate, at 5-7yds, then a controled pair into target two.

I see it as an "Immediate Threat, Secondary Threat" drill.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't really shoot pistols for fun, but a couple of the training drills I do with SWMBO and *Old Padawan* are enjoyable. After we shoot one variation or another on the "standard exercises," we move on to box drills and snakes. These are a hoot, but should only be performed by trained shooters.

We also typically shoot a few scenarios when we're training.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For the "un-professionally trained", Mike, could you run through quicky version of the "standard drills", or provide a link? Can these, or some of these, be done in a restricted indoor range setting?

I'm sure there is lots of interest in this.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.kuci.uci.edu/~dany/firearms/all_drills.html#standards

For most of these in an indoor range setting, just substitute Low Ready for presenting from the holster.

Our little group usually follows a modified version of the Front Sight standards:

1m - draw and fire from retention
3m - draw and fire to COM
3m - draw and fire two to COM and one to head
5m - draw and fire to COM
5m - draw and fire two to COM and one to head
5m - multiple targets - draw and fire one round on each of two targets
7m - draw and fire to COM
7m - multiple targets - draw and fire one round to each of two targets
10m - draw and fire to COM
15m - draw and fire to COM
25m - draw and fire to COM

We don't usually limit number of rounds fired - one, two, three, whatever you need to get the hits within the time frame we set. Sometimes we include a sidestep with the draw. Sometimes we leave out the 25m stage. I have an electronic timer and so we usually set par times.

It's pretty structured and can get boring, so after the standards we usually shoot a box, a snake, and a couple of scenarios.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you for that awesome link... Reading Material...

JW


----------

